# Male budgie voice change



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

I noticed 2 days ago my budgie's voice was higher pitched. He plays, eats, drinks, talks normally. I thought maybe he has a seed hull stuck so I gave him a little bit of water with a syringe but it didn't make a difference... his chirps and screeches are all high pitched.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm sure he's fine - if you don't notice a difference in his breathing or his activity levels, he's probably just trying out a new way of talking or some new chirps


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

StarlingWings said:


> I'm sure he's fine - if you don't notice a difference in his breathing or his activity levels, he's probably just trying out a new way of talking or some new chirps


The thing is, it's everything. His chirp, chatter, screeches are all high pitched /.\


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Do you hear any squeaking or wheezing at all in the breathing? I ask because if there is a problem with the thyroid you can hear squeaky noises and also a thyroid problem can produce a change in voice, this is due to the enlargement of the thyroid putting pressure on various internal structures. If it does not resolve I would have the bird checked by an avian vet, if it is goiter it can be treated and resolved. What do you feed the bird?


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

Cody said:


> Do you hear any squeaking or wheezing at all in the breathing? I ask because if there is a problem with the thyroid you can hear squeaky noises and also a thyroid problem can produce a change in voice, this is due to the enlargement of the thyroid putting pressure on various internal structures. If it does not resolve I would have the bird checked by an avian vet, if it is goiter it can be treated and resolved. What do you feed the bird?


His breathing is all good. No wheezing or squeaking. My birds have an all seed diet. I know it's not a reliable diet, but trust me, I've been trying to feed then fruits and veggies ever since we got them but they stubbornly refuse. That's why I give them Nekton vitamin in their water every other day, put egg protein powder during their molts, a seperate bowl of variety seeds, and have their cuttlebone. I've been trying the best I can to get vitamins in them *sigh*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Keep working with the vegetables.

It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)

Have you introduced them to pellets yet?
When I introduced pellets to my budgie, my Avian Vet recommended using Harrison's High Potency Mash and sprinkling it on the budgie's seed mix every day. 
This way, when the budgie hulls the seed it tastes the pellet mash and ingests bits of it as well. 
This helps the budgie identify the taste as a food source. 
It worked for my all of budgies and lovebirds!

Many members seem to find the easiest pellets to use for introducing pellets to their budgies to be the CANARY sized (XS) Zupreem fruity pellets. 
Most budgies like the taste and the "Canary" sized pellets are tiny enough for them to easily eat them. 
Once they've become accustomed to the Fruity Pellets, introducing the smallest "natural" pellets is then an easy step.

Other than when I was using the Harrison's mash, I've never mixed my birds' pellets and seed together.

My birds have Zupreem Fruity Pellets, RoudyBush Mini Natural Pellets, Dried Herb Salad and Miracle Meal available at all times. 
(Yep - I have a lot of food dishes! :laughing

Their seed is rationed to approximately 2 teaspoons of seed per budgie each day. 
I give them seed first thing in the morning right after putting clean packing paper on the bottom grate of the cages. 
I sprinkle their morning ration on the paper so they can forage for the seeds. 
I then do the same thing in the evenings (after replacing the soiled paper with clean) and again allow them to forage for their seed.*


----------



## donttakemycandy (Mar 17, 2017)

FaeryBee said:


> *Keep working with the vegetables.
> 
> It can take several weeks (or even months) for budgies to decide to try a new food.
> Fruit is high in sugar content so vegetables are actually healthier for your budgies with fruits given only occasionally (once or twice a week)
> ...


My budgies had pellets when they were in the pet store so I feel like they'll recognize it and will be able to adjust to them nicely. I also have a cockatiel so I should work on it with her. I really like that you have a variety of meals for your birds! I will definitely try that out I'm excited and motivated again to teach then to eat new things other than seeds. Thank you ^-^ 
[update] my budgie's voice went back to normal!! Not sure what happened but I'm glad it's back phew!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Glad to hear you are going to re-introduce pellets and work with trying to get your birds used to some healthy foods!
You might also want to consider whether or not you'd like to try sprouting seeds.

Sprouting Everything

A Healthy Diet for your Budgies

Best wishes!*


----------

